# help with a gun



## glass man (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a relevation model 117 22 S  L LR WESTERN AUTO SUPPLY CO MADE BY AMERICAN GUN COMPANY. I got it for my 14th birthday in 1968 it was a used gun when I got it. I want to sell it ,to buy a bottle I would love to have .THE gun is in great condition. oh yeah it is lever action and to the best I can remember it holds 15 longs and 17 shorts.Been a long long time since I shot it. CAN any one tell me what sort of price I can get for it?


----------



## arthur (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey glassman I do not know about the gun price.  What bottle are you looking to buy


----------



## glass man (Jul 12, 2008)

One of three or two or a miricle and all three. All umbrrella pontiled inks. one ;lime green . two bluish .three teal  ANY HELP ARTHUR MAN?


----------



## liightfoot (Jul 12, 2008)

Need a photo of the gun....condition is important...usually they don't bring that much.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 12, 2008)

Try the "blue book" for guns. Also check the Mossberg 402 Palimino as a cross reference. I'd guess $100-150 if it's in real good shape.


----------



## arthur (Jul 12, 2008)

what does an umbrella pontiled ink look like


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2008)

GO to ebay and put in pontiled umbrella ink


----------



## karis66 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi if you could pm with the serial # it would be a little easy  to price
         Kari


----------



## bunchesofbottles (Jul 21, 2008)

Might try sassnet.com those guys would probably appreciate a shot, no pun intended, at a lever action.


----------

